# Baby blue tongue skink won't eat



## kitty_b (Sep 29, 2008)

So i got this girl last month. She was born in July. She always ate for me, ravenously. But in the last week she has started ignoring her food (mixture of EVO cat food with various greens and even a tad bit of fruit from time to time). Her diet has not been changed. 

She's in a 40 gallon breeder with aspen shavings and a large soaking dish. Warm end (UVB/heat lamp) is 100 degrees and the cool end is in the high 70's/low 80's. She's been visible more lately, basking under her lamp (on the rock slabs available). Before, she was almost always buried somewhere. She shed the other week. She's in the "critter room" with the tarantulas and frogs, so there isn't a lot of activity/noise to stress her out. I also handle her regularly for a few minutes (typically at feeding time), but I don't leave her out in the open or let the cats or dog bother her. 

She doesn't appear to be weak, and already had some good weight on her, so I'm not worried about her starving any time soon. But does anyone have any suggestions on what could be causing this, and how to turn her around?


----------



## kitty_b (Sep 30, 2008)

after a little trial and error, she would only accept (live) roaches. she wasn't interested in the cat food (which she normally loves) or the veggies in it. 

looks like it's time to try a few new foods to see if i can figure out her current cravings. :wall:


----------



## dragontears (Oct 1, 2008)

she might be getting ready for a shed.  They get picky or don't eat at all during their shedding time.  Keep offering her food, but don't be surprised if she doesn't start eating again until she is done shedding.


----------



## kitty_b (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah, she was shedding the other week. but maybe she's still in a funk from it. 

don't worry, i still love her, despite her stubbornness!


----------

